# désinstallation Brother Control Center



## philippepointg (2 Novembre 2008)

J'avais une imprimante Brother. J'ai donc installé les drivers et autres sur mon Ma. Maintenant, je n'utilise plus cette imprimante. Chaque fois que je démarre mon Mac, il me demande de connecter mon imprimante Brother... et il lance Control Center. Je ne vois nulle part de fichier portant le nom Brother ou Control ou Control Center. Coment puis-je faire pour me débarrasser de cette routine? Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2008)

de maniere generale  une rapide recherche montre que ca semble une galère à desinstaller

des pistes là
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=8180010


----------



## philippepointg (3 Novembre 2008)

OK, problème résolu, j'ai reçu un petit programme de désinstallation de chez Brother par leur help desk. Merci.


----------



## Moop (9 Octobre 2010)

arf cetait y a longtemps mais je ne trouve rien... serait il possible que tu retrouve ce soft ? merci


----------



## philippepointg (9 Octobre 2010)

Ah, désolé mais j'ai tout viré... tu peux contacter le service support de Brother par leur site, ils te donneront un lien vers le soft à télécharger. Bonne chance


----------

